# Hunting related baby names



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

Guys, found out I got twins on the way a month or so ago, and now found out that we got at least 1 boy in there, not sure about the other yet. My wife and I have been discussing names. I think that the name Hunter is good, but she thinks its cheesey because I love hunting so much. I told her it could be worse, I we could name him Beau Hunter! Nah, that would be cheesey. I hunt out of a place called Austin Junction which holds a specail place in my heart, so I thought Austin might be a compromise.

Problem is, I need TWO names! So lets hear them, for boys and girls.


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Drake and Susie


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

The name *Chase* means "hunter". It is usually a boy's name, but have met a couple girls who have that name too.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

whitewolf1 said:


> Drake and Susie


I like those............. :darkbeer:


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

How about Bubba. I think all Bubbas hunt. You could also name him John, that is my name and I am a great hunter. Make that the greatest hunter.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

you're a browns fan... go with bernie...

as far as hunting goes, without getting cheesy, easton is a pretty cool name


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

AmishArcher said:


> you're a browns fan... go with bernie...
> 
> as far as hunting goes, without getting cheesy, easton is a pretty cool name



Easton is terrible. Name him Gold Tip.


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

SwampDonkey  Seriously I like Hunter...I was gonna name my boy that but my brother beat me to it with his son.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Easton hunter would be cool,haas like in bonanza,I always loved that name,jerimiah as in jerimiah johnson,or bo also known as bow,lol,jus a couple right off hand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

GobblerDown said:


> How about Bubba. I think all Bubbas hunt. You could also name him John, that is my name and I am a great hunter. Make that the greatest hunter.


Man, you really are a clown.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

hoyt...might get some flack in the hunting world but outsude of that its very uncommon and sounds ruggged lol


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

Is Buck Hunter too cheesy? How 'bout Chase Buck? lol


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

I personally think the practice is stupid. I don't know of anyone that spends more time in the outdoors than I do, and I wouldn't even consider naming my kids after it. All decisions regarding the naming of children should be done without regarding to hunting!


----------



## Brown&Down (Sep 6, 2006)

Just don't go with "Doinker"

1) Cam (Cameron)
2) RAGE! (just kidding)
3) Hoyt 
4) Carter


----------



## herbertcj (Sep 6, 2009)

*Orion*

My wife allowed me to use Orion as my sons middle name...Seth Orion.


----------



## RIPelk (Dec 18, 2009)

My wife is due with our second boy in October and his name is going to be easton. I really pulled for wapati hunter lol.


----------



## Cgarza86 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a friend that named his boy "Hoytley". Tried and tried to get him to go with Matthew...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

My last name is BUCK. Think of all the cool names my parents could have given me.....Booner.....Slunger......Monster.......Spike :mg:

Nah....I'm just Paul :embara:


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

i have a cousin that has 3 boys, colt, remington, and winchester. plus another on the way.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

silentassassin said:


> I personally think the practice is stupid. I don't know of anyone that spends more time in the outdoors than I do, and I wouldn't even consider naming my kids after it. All decisions regarding the naming of children should be done without regarding to hunting!


+1...:darkbeer:


----------



## NYWhitetail (Feb 6, 2009)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> i have a cousin that has 3 boys, colt, remington, and winchester. plus another on the way.


Marlin?


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

NYWhitetail said:


> Marlin?


Henry? Browning? Ithaca? lol


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

My son's name is Easton


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

I like Easton, but what about a relative that got you into hunting or installed the love of the outdoors in you? If I would have had a son I would have used my grandfather's last name, Ramin, as my sons middle name.


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

Also, what is your heritage? There may be a word that means hunter that you could use.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the twins club, mine are now six and both shoot a bow. I guess Hunter is cool but my boys are Mark & Will.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

silentassassin said:


> I personally think the practice is stupid. I don't know of anyone that spends more time in the outdoors than I do, and I wouldn't even consider naming my kids after it. All decisions regarding the naming of children should be done without regarding to hunting!


and just like you...everyone is entitled to name their kids what they wish. 


what did you name your kids?? Joe and Kelly. wow...real original


no offense...my name is Chris...and i know about 75 other Chris's that are somewhat close friends.


----------



## shawnsphoto (Apr 13, 2007)

Jagger is another name for hunter.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

silentassassin said:


> I personally think the practice is stupid. I don't know of anyone that spends more time in the outdoors than I do, and I wouldn't even consider naming my kids after it. All decisions regarding the naming of children should be done without regarding to hunting!


That being said, how bout;
Fred Bear-Beau & Bear Fred Beau
Essau @ Jonathan
Snip & Snipe

Easy there Silent Assassin. :wink:


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

man you guys need to plan better. i told my gf no babies being due during hunting season.

thats almost like someone planning a wedding the first day of archery. pa is a hunting state for sure. this year i have to attend one the first day of bow season. im pissed to say the least.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

For boys: Remington and Winchester! Or...Cole and Jessee!
For girls: Delta and McKenzie!


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

KID VICIOUS said:


> Henry? Browning? Ithaca? lol


they have thought of thompson, or daisy or beretta.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Named my boy Carter Easton.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Shooter is a cool name, but good luck getting that one by the wife.


----------



## herbertcj (Sep 6, 2009)

*Chloe for a girl?*

Chloe is greek for "young shoot." I think that would be fitting even if the 'original' meaning isn't talking about archery.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

my boys names are hunter and archer


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Pearson or Aspen for boy...
Willow or Meadow for a girl.......


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Hoyt
Mathew
Martin


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

AERO63 said:


> Name him Gold Tip.


why? is he mexican? :dontknow:






Personally, I'd skip the hunting-related name. He may not even like to hunt when he grows up.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

holger_danske said:


> why? is he mexican? :dontknow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang...... 


if you have my luck hunting:

Got
Dangit


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

BRUKSHOT said:


> For boys: Remington and Winchester! Or...Cole and Jessee!
> For girls: Delta and McKenzie!


Lol way to make the girls a target from the start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crwdz7 (Oct 20, 2006)

My son's name is Easton Ryan. My wife actually came up with it. How could I possibly say no? While I thought of outdoorsy things when I thought about the name Easton, most people ask "Like the baseball bat?"


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

Wanted to name my son Gage Hunter, but couldn't get the wife's ok, Hope you have better luck.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

hardball15 said:


> Guys, found out I got twins on the way a month or so ago, and now found out that we got at least 1 boy in there, not sure about the other yet. My wife and I have been discussing names. I think that the name Hunter is good, but she thinks its cheesey because I love hunting so much. I told her it could be worse, I we could name him *Beau Hunte*r! Nah, that would be cheesey. I hunt out of a place called Austin Junction which holds a specail place in my heart, so I thought Austin might be a compromise.
> 
> Problem is, I need TWO names! So lets hear them, for boys and girls.


Being that my last name is Hunter, my brother told his wife (while she was in labor) that he was going fill in "Great White" as the name for their son. He was joking of course but she was a little out of it from the painkillers and was desperate for the doctor to stop him from filling out the documents.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

cant believe no one has said it yet 


so --------
buck 
doe 
had a friend who realy liked to smoke pot named his kids bud and maryjane


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

How about Parker...my wife thought of that one!


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

obsessedLSS said:


> if you have my luck hunting:
> 
> Got
> Dangit


^That's funny right there.


If you name your kid something weird it will just give my kid another reason to take their lunch money.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Parker...my wife thought of that one...guess what kind of bow she shoots.

If you like biblical references: Nimrod, Gen 10:6 "a mighty hunter before Yahweh" ; David, 1 Sam 17:34; his encounter with the lion and the bear;


----------



## troyherm (Sep 2, 2009)

I like the name Z7


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

goathollow said:


> If you like biblical references: Nimrod, Gen 10:6 "a mighty hunter before Yahweh" ;


this :chortle:


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

How about doinker for the boy and butt-out for the girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

This is silly.


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Atleast he didnt put up an ultra sound, I mean trail cam, pic and ask "what will these two score"


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Name*

*Mathew Hunter*

Cheyenne Dawn ( Girl )


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

I've got a friend with an understanding wife... His kids names are Sierra, Hunter and Forrest...

Go with family names... Kids won't always follow our passion.. Maybe a middle name would work.. but remember things don't always play out like you want.. My daughters don't hunt but they are all for hunting...


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Really suprised no one has thrown out...

Ralph and Vicki
Don and Candi
and of course Lee and Tiffany


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

Named my first son Hunter and was all set to name my second one Fisher till the wife nixed it


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Gutpile!


----------



## STERRNO (Aug 15, 2008)

I know a guy whos three boys are named hunter,shooter,and archer.


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

Fletch


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Cajun83 said:


> Gutpile!


that's a peeerty one


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Roy... after Roy Case... the father of bowhunting here in the US. 

Learned that one yesterday on AT!


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

carramrod6 said:


> How about doinker for the boy and butt-out for the girl.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:zip:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I had the idea that if someone were to have 2 sons that they should name one bow and the other hunter or have the first name bow and his middle name hunter you can see where I'm coming from.


----------



## ryanhill (Jan 15, 2010)

we had our son 3 weeks ago and we named him huntley mark hill , mark is my fathers name


----------



## usmc77 (Oct 26, 2009)

named my son ruger lee


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

BRUKSHOT said:


> For boys: Remington and Winchester! Or...Cole and Jessee!
> For girls: Delta and McKenzie!


Daugher: How did you come up with my name ?
Father / Mother: You were named after a widely marketed archery target !
Daughter: How nice ! : (

I'm sorry but this is a little too Velveeta for me !


----------



## Joetech (Dec 7, 2009)

IF your and elk hunter....Rocky, Roosevelt, and for your daughter Tule..


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

my boys name is Gunner Wylde and we said if we have another boy its going to be Archer Rhoads or if a girl it will be Halen (Van Halen)
i also play guitar if u couldnt tell


----------



## 5.9cummins (Apr 6, 2009)

Personally i like Gauge. 

If i am ever lucky / blessed enough to have a boy already got the name taken care of - Hagen. Got thee girls now don't get me wrong i love them but maybe the fourth time will be the charm. 

My buddy's a fly fishing guide named is son Sage - after the rods.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the name "Canyon"


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

I named my son Hunter. Picked that name as soon as she got pregnant. Wife had absolutely NO say so about it too. :wink:


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

My daughters name is....."Hunter".....


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

hoyt
summit


----------



## shooter 21 (Mar 13, 2010)

my buds last name is hunter guess what his sons name is:wink:


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

what about saxton as in Mr Pope :wink:


----------



## Inman1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Named my son Hoyt


----------



## TroutBum (Apr 21, 2006)

What...no one is offering up the mighty name of Nugent? :wink:


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> man you guys need to plan better. i told my gf no babies being due during hunting season.
> 
> thats almost like someone planning a wedding the first day of archery. pa is a hunting state for sure. this year i have to attend one the first day of bow season. im pissed to say the least.


We did plan. They are due in Dec. Where did I say when they were due?


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> i have a cousin that has 3 boys, colt, remington, and winchester. plus another on the way.


Savage!


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

grfox said:


> This is silly.


Thanks for your input..

In all seriousness, this all came about because we liked the name hunter, whether or not I am a hunter or not, but wife now thinks its cheesey because I love hunting so much. Im not going to name all my kids after the outdoors, nor do I expect them to follow in my footsteps. Just thought this would be fun. 

Sorry to those who cant play nicely!


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

howabout Nimrod.......it stands for a famous hunter from the old testament. :mg::wink:


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

OK in all seriousness

hunter
carter
chase
Mathew 
buck
gunner
darton

most have been named already....I think hunter or carter are pretty cool


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

maybe Boone or Beman for boy names


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

buddy named one son Remington and his daughter Cabella. I really want Hunter if I ever have a boy. Wife wouldn't let me name either of our daughts anything hunting related


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Gutshot


----------



## repsagA29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Gunnar for my son. Family heritage from Gunthar.

Berkley was going to be the name for a girl.

What every you choose, best wishes for a healthy family!!!


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

if u want a hunting name the best thing would be Chase cause thats what it means and its not as in your face as hunter (which is my dogs name).... but i am a little bias to chase cause its my name


----------



## billsauk (Feb 15, 2009)

for a girl how about Autumn


----------



## Silver_CO (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a friend that named his son Hunter. Their second child was a girl. I suggested they name her Gatherer. 

They didn't think it was very funny. 

They named her Aspen.


----------

